# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برامج كمبيوتر...FastStone MaxView 2.4 AddThis Social Bookmark Button

## مس دودو

برامج كمبيوتر...FastStone MaxView 2.4 AddThis Social Bookmark Button   وصف البرنامج:  مستعرض الصور FastStone MaxView اسرع برنامج استعراض الصور بجميع صيغ نعم  هذا البرنامج يدعم استعراض عدد كبير من الصور وبسرعة كبيرة يدعم استعراض  BMP, JPEG, JPEG 2000, GIF, PNG, PCX, TIFF, WMF, ICO, TGA, CRW, CR2, NEF,  PEF, RAF, MRW, DRF, DNG يستعرض الصور بشاشة كاملة يمكنك عمل زوم على  الصور يدعم البرنامج استعراض اكثر من 150 نوع صورة يمكنك كتابة على الصورة  من خلال برنامج يوفر أدوات نسخ copy نقل move حذف delete اعادة تسمية  الصورة rename تقليب الصورة rotate يتميز البرنامج بواجهة بسيطة وجميلة  ورائعة وسهل الأستخدام يدعم استخدام هوت كي وتحديدها متوافق مع جميع انظمة  تشغيل ويندوز من افضل برامج استعراض الصور يستعرض اكثر من 150 نوع صورة   صورة البرنامج:    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

